# Snowblower Subframe Affects 42C Deck on LT180



## Jack the Hardware Man (Apr 2, 2012)

Howdy - new guy enjoying a great site.

SWEEEEET RIDE for blowing snow! Enjoyed a successful season with this blower, and my sincere thanks to Bercomac for designing such a rugged yet user friendly blower unit.

Now into the mowing season, I am experiencing interferace between 2003 LT180 with mower deck 42C and Bercomac Subframe Model Number 700279-3, Part #'s: 103472 & 102984. 

The problem involves the mower deck hitting the brackets, not allowing the deck to raise up. 

Clearly, removing the subframe is an option, but as Bercomac representative Richard suggested, it was designed to work in conjuntion with the mower deck so as to be used with other attachments like a blade or broom.

I would appreciate any assistance -thank you.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Frame*

I have not seen one in person so I'll ask the question: could you notch it and reinforce the notch and have it work? Just a thought.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Jack the Hardware Man said:


> Clearly, removing the subframe is an option, but as Bercomac representative Richard suggested, it was designed to work in conjuntion with the mower deck so as to be used with other attachments like a blade or broom.


Designed to work in conjunction with, perhaps, but did he say you should still be able to raise the deck with their subframe in place? Looking at your pictures, I can see where the deck will obviously still work, but I don't see how it could possibly be raised with that subframe in the way.


----------

